# Safty Glasses anti-fog how recipe ANYONE GOT A CURE FOR FOGGED UP GLASSES



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ANYONE GOT A HOMOPATHIC CURE FOR FOGGED UP SAAFETY GLASSES !!!!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dan:
we used spit on the scuba masks. <g>

Not sure if that would work out in the shop.

p.s. most optometric stores have a silicone cloth that is real cheap or free.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

Try liquid dish soap and buff lightly.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I have done the spit thing with a scuba mask, never with safety glasses. Might just work. Another thing I have heard of is to rub the inside of the glasses with the cut surface of a potato and then buff out dry with a cotton cloth.

I'm going to try the soap too.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmmm. They used to sell some wipes on the street corners in Hawaii to keep glasses from fogging up. I wonder what was in them.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

As a diver, I spit in my mask….

As a firefighter, I just give my mask of blast of cold air from my bypass valve…..

As a Haz-Mat tech, we use a VERY thin coat of dish soap on the inside of our suits (take a papertowel and put just a few drop on it and kinda squish it around and then wipe on)

As a paramedic, I just suffer thru the fog of my safety glasses

There are comercial wipes out there to help with the fog, check the optical shop at walmart of your optomatrist


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Shaving foam. Wipe on, buff off. It works on mirrors… should work on glass too.

I'll have to try the dish soap, we actually have that in the house. (I can't believe all the chemicals they "hide" in shaving cream, things I'd rather not put down the sink.)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Total side note, try shaving with Noxema (Knocks eczema, get it?). Probably only slightly less full of noxious chemicals than the foam. A little dab will do ya and it doesn't take up much room in a Dopp kit.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Scott: I heard th Karate Kid's mentor talking "wipe on… wipe off"....


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Seems llike when I was skiing a lot we got some wipes that kept out goggles from fogging.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

This is not a natural product I am sure,but Rain X works great.Here is a link to Amazon,which also shows ads for it and other makers of similar products.
http://www.amazon.com/Rain-X-AF21212-RainX-Anti-Fog/dp/B0002JN268
Also,the cling free dryer lint sheets work great to keep dust off plastic lenses.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Take this with a grain of salt, because I have not tried it to see if it works…

I have heard in the past that (used) dryer sheets rubbed in the lenses will keep them from fogging. Seems worth a try since you probably have them on hand. If you try it, let us know if it works!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Raw potato, then buff.


----------

